

Tenderlove on Rails security exploits - d4mi3n
http://tenderlovemaking.com/2013/02/06/yaml-f7u12.html

======
tannerburson

      "Think of YAML as a human readable Marshal."
    

That's what people missed. YAML is a marshaling format, full stop. The Ruby
community has to absorb this idea, and quickly, because YAML is everywhere.

------
bloodberet
Great blog post and it's explaining the problem and possible solutions.

------
tbrock
Aaron Patterson just rocks, what a great explanation.

